# Want a laugh? Some gits fall for it I suppose....



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

From The Desk of Mr Moon Ziqo
Bill and Exchange Manager
Foreign Remittance Dept
Bank of Africa

Attention:

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Mr Moon Ziqo. Account officer to late Mr. Morris Thompson from America who is an gold merchant Agent here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso,

a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $50.5Million dollars (fifth million five hundred thousand US) should be given to a citizen of our choice overseas. I have made a random draw and your e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will.

I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank because they have issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to produce the beneficiary of this before end of this 2009 else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. Morris Thompson since he is no more alive, both wife Thelma Thompson, and daughter Sheryl Thompson.

if you are interested, you are required to contact me immediately to start the documentation process with the help of a legal practitioner. I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit, please act fast. I await your urgent response.

Meanwhile I request on your return mail, kindly re-send me your data's information's:
1. Your Name in Full:
2. Your Address:
3. You’re Occupation:
4. Your Nationality:
5. Your City
6. You’re Telephone with
7. Mobile number:
8. Your Age:
9. Your Gender:

However, feel free to ask me any question and I promise to clarify you on any doubts. I shall like you to give me a call so that I can hear your voice as the person I am having transaction with
Mr.Moon Ziqo.
Bank of Africa
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa
*
**(Haven't laughed so much since my Gran fell down the stairs*!)


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> From The Desk of Mr Moon Ziqo
> Bill and Exchange Manager
> Foreign Remittance Dept
> Bank of Africa
> ...



King Silk,

Sadly many fall for it! The old Nigerian scheme but it's not just the Nigerians doing it. :/


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

S2,
Something tells me that YOu have fallen for this scam.....Come on Fess-up!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> S2,
> Something tells me that YOu have fallen for this scam.....Come on Fess-up!



King Silk,

I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. That's the good news! The bad news - I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. :/

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. That's the good news! The bad news - I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. :/
> 
> Serendipity2


I believe you S2. Thousands wouldn't!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never understood how anyone - ANYONE - could possibly be ripped off by this scam. A few years ago I was involved in a 'get-back-at-the-scammers' scheme. We played along, seemed to be on the point of paying up.... and actually got _them_ to make a small payment first. Then send them an email having a good laugh at their expense. Didn't work long, the sums involved were only symbolic.... but felt good at the time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. That's the good news! The bad news - I don't have enough money to interest our Nigerian friends. :/
> 
> Serendipity2


They send out millions upon millions of these emails. The amount they rake in is pretty staggering, considering how long it's being going on. If only one in a thousand gets taken in (and it's more than that) then at 100 or 200 dollars a time, the main syndicates are making a fortune out of the gullible. Not so many years back I read that US citizens alone were being conned out of 200 million USD each year through this technique (Nigerian or similar). If so, that's incredible.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

*Tie trick*

I saw an interesting con on TV. Basically a guy picked up a copy of the Yellow Pages and sent a letter to each restaurant listed. He told each that the waiter had spilled soup on his tie and had been promised that they would pay the cleaning cost. In the envelopes he sent a copy of a cleaning bill for £10. About 3 out of 5 sent him a cheque for the £10. Not much money until you see how many restaurants there are listed - he made thousands with a few hours work and a load of stamps - and I guess the cost of the tie cleaning to get the real recipt he copied.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Ha, that's a good one. Low enough sum not to arouse suspicion, very clever. Often the best cons are like that.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

There's a good con in my 'Stories' post.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Dear sir,

please send me all your money in 1000Baht notes and in just one month I will return them to you, but as solid gold not paper. Honest, I will! Go on...you can trust me...I'm a franag


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure KL where shall I send all my money?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Just stick it in the boot of your Farrari and PM me the key number and address


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Gave the Farrari to my GF. Weeeeell she said she liked it, and it was her Gran's Birthday.....
Generous to a fault me.

Anyway, stay in tomorrow afternoon the money will be coming by Courier.

Now you will keep your promise won't you?

S2 begs me not to do it, but I trust you absolutely KL........


----------

